# Shimano Aerocast 425 BX oder World Champion II



## Keule (6. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

neben mir sitzt ein Freund und bietet mir 2 x die Shimano Aerocast 425 BX und 1 x die World Champion II an. Beide Ruten in TOP Zustand! Je für 80,00 €.

ich persönlich tendiere zur Shimano. Sie fasst sich besser an. Liegt gut in der Hand. Die Zebco hat den besseren Ruf!?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen??

Gruß Keule.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. Juni 2002)

*nicht schlecht*

Herzlich Willkommen, Keule

Die Shimano ist eine gute Rute. 80€ (160DM) für eine gebrauchte ist ein normaler Preis, würde ich sagen.

Die World Champion IM7 hat sich ein Kumpel von mir gerade über einen Flohmarkt für 120 € gekauft, aber als Paar.
Gebrauchte WCII bekommst Du also schon günstiger, wenn Du Zeit zum suchen und schauen hast.

Gruß,


----------



## Keule (6. Juni 2002)

Hallo FFT,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Die WC II, die mir angeboten wird ist eine IM 6, also noch ein Vorgängermodel!

Werde wohl bei der Shimano bleiben.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. Juni 2002)

*Jupp*

Moin Keule,

ja dazu rate ich Dir auch. 160€ .......
Dein Kumpel soll mal 150€ draus machen und das passt das schon 

Gruß,


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Juni 2002)

Moin Keule!
Die Shimano habe ich selber seit vielen Jahren in Benutzung. Das ist eine super Rute die ich dir nur empfehlen kann. Für das Angebot das du da hast sowiso. Also schlage zu!!!


----------



## Keule (7. Juni 2002)

Moinsen,

ich habe beide Ruten zusammen für 140,00€ ergattern können. Der Clou bei den Ruten: Der Vorbesitzer hat sich einen neuen Spitzenring anbringen lassen. Da hat er sich eine Mini-Diode anbringen lassen. Die Diode ist grün und verbunden mit einem Ausgeklügeltem System, komplett mit Epoxy-Klarlack versiegelt. Sieht aus wie gekauft. Wenn man das Spitzenteil in das Mittelteil einsteckt erhält die Verkabelung einen Kontakt und fängt an zu leuchten. Die Kabel sind im Blank verlegt und nicht zu sehen, stören also überhaupt nicht. Die sind äusserlich nicht zu erkennen. Die Diode leuchtet heller als 10 Knicklichter zusammen. Das weitere Highlight!!!: Im Mittelteil sind zwei Akkus (Babyzellen) eingefasst (natürlich austauschbar!!). Mit einem entsprechendem Ladegerät kann ich die Akkus mit 700 mA aufladen. Dauert ca. 1 Std. und leuchtet ca 24 Std. nonstop.
Eine Berkley mit der Leuchtdiode habe ich ihm schon mal abgekauft.

Also, wenn Ihr am Strand von Fehmarn mal was ganz kleines aber helles leuchten seht, wisst ihr wer da sitzt!

Gruß Keule

P.S. @ FFT und M_S: Vielen Dank an die Profis für Eure Infos! Ich glaube auch, das die Rute gut zu angeln ist. Fasst sich einfach klasse an, schmaler und leichter Blank!! Anfangs haben mich die kleinen Rutenringe gestört. Aber so kann ich den Dorsch besser treffen


----------



## Kalle (8. Juni 2002)

Na,da hast du ein gutes Geschäft gemacht &quot;Keule&quot;.#h
Pflege sie und du hast ein Lebenlang was davon.Habe auch Shimano Ruten, und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juni 2002)

Jo das sehe ich auch so. Da hast du klasse eingekauft Keule. Viel Spaß mit den teilen. #6


----------



## Brassen007 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Shimano Aerocast 425 BX oder World Champion II*



			
				Keule schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> neben mir sitzt ein Freund und bietet mir 2 x die Shimano Aerocast 425 BX und 1 x die World Champion II an. Beide Ruten in TOP Zustand! Je für 80,00 €.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo!
Habe da eine frage!!
Hat dein feund noch die zebco rute??
L.g Manu.


----------



## Brassen007 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Shimano Aerocast 425 BX oder World Champion II*

Hallo!
Noch eine frage!
Was haltet ihr von der shimano aerocast405BX????


----------

